# Can rabbits have cherries?



## RosyRabbits (Jun 29, 2012)

My mom bought a big bag of cherries and I'm wondering if I could give some to my rabbit. I know that I would have to remove the pits.

Also are there any kinds of flowers and other greens she can eat besides veggies?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 29, 2012)

Cherries in moderation is OK. My girls love cherries and grapes including the stems. Also try rose petals.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with Katie....moderation is the key. Cherries can be gassy.


----------



## RosyRabbits (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright. I'll just give her one cherry for now to see if she likes it and cut it up to try and avoid the gas problem a bit.


----------

